# CPC-A in Athens, GA looking for job



## bduncanr (Apr 16, 2012)

*CPC-A, RHIT near Athens, GA looking for job*

I am looking for a position in coding, as a medical records clerk, a position in a physician's office or HIM department within 30 miles of Bishop/Athens, GA. I am available for work August 15th. I have finished my Health Information Technology Associate degree at Athens Technical College and am looking forward to using what I have learned. In August I received my RHIT certification.


----------

